# Most graphically demanding games out now/near future for PC?



## copenhagen69 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was just curious, I was wanting to test out my rig to see how well if performed against some of todays most graphically demanding games ... what do you all think the top 4-5 games would be.

They can already be out on the market now or coming in near future - like a month or 2 at most.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

Of all time: Crysis


----------



## chris89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have to suggest Crysis 1. Extremely demanding game.

Also i would have to say FSX Fully maxxed, on DX10 settings at a busy airport such as JFK or Heathrow.

Chris


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 24, 2011)

I just asked basically the same question a few days ago(my question was what game is there that my 5870 couldnt fully max out at 1920*1200 res and have over 60fps). Only game I was told was Metro2033.


Oh, yeah, it can't do it with Crysis either(not 60fps that is)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 24, 2011)

well crysis is a toss up between demanding and bad coding from everything I have seen people post ...

How is homefront and bulletstorm and crysis 2?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 24, 2011)

Read W1zz's 590 review and pick the games with the lowest fps scores.


----------



## arroyo (Mar 24, 2011)

Metro 2033
Crysis
GTA IV

All those are not optimized at all.


----------



## Hms1193 (Mar 24, 2011)

arroyo said:


> Metro 2033
> Crysis
> GTA IV
> 
> All those are not optimized at all.



Add Just Cause 2, Lost Planet 2 and Mafia 2 in that list too..


----------



## chris89 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to say that Just cause 2 ran fine on my previous system, havent tested it again with ram & cpu.

Have to agree on GTA IV, one of the worst optmized games made.

Chris


----------



## Kreij (Mar 24, 2011)

Minesweeper while running furmark in the background? (j/k)

Different games will stress different parts of the system (some are more CPU intensive, some more GPU), so keep that in mind while doing your tests.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Metro 2033 is a tough one, also Starcraft 2 when you have billions of unit on screen (very cpu dependent too, keep that in mind). Lastly, Civ 5. 

Currently all the games are held back by this hardware called "gaming console". When this limitation is removed, then we can talk again.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 24, 2011)

Just cause 2 is only tough if you run nvidia, shit load of useless cuda options that knock out half your performance.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried running Oblivion with the Graphic Overhaul V2.0 mod and a lot of shaders activated? That's pretty demanding at high res...

Also the latest stalker was pretty tough on the video too, no?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

Get Starcraft 2. Then max the settings, then play a special forces map. It will bring ANY system to it's knees.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

metro
stalker CoP
crysis
mafia 2


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 24, 2011)

I picked up crysis 2 and shogun II

I already have mafia and metro ...


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 24, 2011)

crysis 2 is quite easy to run though isnt it?
my friend told me he got it running really fluid on his old c2d system with an 8800 ultra.
mafia can be harsh if you enable the physx and run one video card.
with metro several scenes have brought my system to its knees!
i cried so i did!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd put world in conflict up there too when there's a lot of unit sin the game.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 24, 2011)

Metro2033 and Crysis


----------



## claylomax (Mar 24, 2011)

Clear Sky and Pripyat are really GPU bound and very demanding but not on the cpu. Don't forget Cryostasis, it holds the record on my power meter for highest gaming power consumption while only using half a core on the cpu ; along with these three, the usual Crysis 2007, Warhead and Metro 2033.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 24, 2011)

homefront is a great game but not super graphics intense. your gpu would rock in it because it would run physx on your gpu as well. Also bfbc2 is pretty demanding. the newer stalker game.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

add a nv gt240 for physx to that 5870 and youll do 60fps in metro and mafia and batman all max maxed


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> with metro several scenes have brought my system to its knees!



Did you disable Advanced PhysX and tesselation? Helps a lot, beside choosing medium quality. However, compared to Far Cry 2 on VH it will look uglier, while getting ~half the framerates. So definitely the game (M2033) is badly coded.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

i had everything maxed 
It was only a few scenes in the game,not enough to make me pause and adjust the settings-but it did bring home how what should be a pair of very good cards can be flattened by a recent game let alone one in 2-3 years.
Quite good marketing really,give you just enough for today and no more so you come back tomorrow for your next serving of graphics card goodness
farcry 2 gives me about 100 ish fps with everything maxed,and mafia2 is slightly higher with the second 470 doing max physx
to be honest,i remeber playing crysis on an old athlon 3700 with a 8600gts and i am happy that i can even max the current games as a couple of years ago i bought gta4 for that old system and got like 1.5 fps!!


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cryostasis


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cryostasis is #1


----------



## MatTheCat (Mar 25, 2011)

Most demanding seems to be getting confused for 'runs the most shit'.

Two Worlds 2 is a stunning looking game, yet runs fantastically well. These sorts of games should be the ones that people use to tes thier kit as they obvioulsy make efficient use of it, unlike the others mentioned in this thread.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 25, 2011)

Starcraft 2 by all means.  
That game is so GPU intensive especially in the modded games.


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 25, 2011)

Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance is pretty tough on a GPU IMO.. Also a kick ass game.. Like it much better than SC2


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmm two worlds looks cool


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 25, 2011)

Copenhagen, are you asking for the most beautiful games or the most GPU intensive games?..


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 25, 2011)

intensive ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2011)

Metro 2033 and Crysis and soon to be BF3


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 25, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> intensive ...



Again, SC2 XD


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 25, 2011)

To be honest, I can run all those games at maximum settings at 50-60 FPS on a SINGLE GTS 250, but with three of them its more like 100-120fps. I play at a small res, but hey, I'm still maxing them.

Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Metro 2033
GTA IV

^ Basically all those games have crap coding and run like shit and tax your system.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Cryostasis is #1





MatTheCat said:


> Most demanding seems to be getting confused for 'runs the most shit'.




Theres no confusion.. thats what it means. most demanding = demands most of your system. not what is the most efficient game or what gives the best looking graphics.



MatTheCat said:


> Two Worlds 2 is a stunning looking game, yet runs fantastically well. These sorts of games should be the ones that people use to tes thier kit as they obvioulsy make efficient use of it, unlike the others mentioned in this thread.



then that is not the 'most demanding' is it?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

Most demanding = worst coded game

That's where Cryostasis supposedly has no competition


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 25, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Add Just Cause 2, Lost Planet 2 and Mafia 2 in that list too..



hmm, soo many nVidia TWIMTBP games... do we see a pattern?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2011)

thunderising said:


> hmm, soo many nVidia TWIMTBP games... do we see a pattern?



That most of those games play great on AMD  I play Mafia 2 and JC2 maxed and it looks great and runs great. (of course I don't have physx on in MII)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2011)

Metro 2033, its not that badly optimized it needs lots of VRAM, dont use 4xAA in metro its quality is no better then AAA and the performance hit is insane, use the Depth of Field filter in the DX11 options if u want proper DX11 stress testing,

i can say with DoF and AAA on 2x 6970s offer double the performance of 2x 5850s and vram helps with that as at 1920x1200 AAA DX11 with Depth of Field on = 1400-1500mb of vram usage.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2011)

Oddly enough,  I'd have to vote Homefront.  It's pegging both my gtx285s real good.....


----------



## MRCL (Mar 25, 2011)

Crysis with BlueSky mod.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Oddly enough,  I'd have to vote Homefront.  It's pegging both my gtx285s real good.....



really? single 5870 flattens it here.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> well crysis is a toss up between demanding and bad coding from everything I have seen people post ...
> How is homefront and bulletstorm and crysis 2?



Homefront won't be a good test. Far Cry 2 and 
Battlefield Bad company 2 are pretty demanding.
My 6870 plays it well at Very High. It has Hiccups,
I think Homefronts lag and hiccups are bad coding. 
Hopefully they will patch it soon.

Ha I just loaded this on a P4 with a 3.0 2 gigs of 5300 and a 5450 HD 512 mb card and it runs. 
Not well, but for it to even run it is far from demanding. COD4 hardly plays on it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Far Cry 2



Demanding? At a resolution of 1280x1024 (yes I know it's "low") my HD 4850 can run it smoothly @ VH with 2x AA (more doesn't make sense on a 17" screen, IMHO). Framerates somewhere between 40 and 60 fps. Okay, at 1650x.... and higher it would be much more demanding (the 4850 probably only capable of HQ or lower), but still it's amazing how fantastic the graphX are and how relatively well it runs on hardware that is not quite the newest of the new. I only had serious hick-ups (strangely enough on specific locations like the area 2 airport) with older AMD drivers, btw.


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 25, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Demanding? At a resolution of 1280x1024 (yes I know it's "low") my HD 4850 can run it smoothly @ VH with 2x AA (more doesn't make sense on a 17" screen, IMHO). Framerates somewhere between 40 and 60 fps. Okay, at 1650x.... and higher it would be much more demanding (the 4850 probably only capable of HQ or lower), but still it's amazing how fantastic the graphX are and how relatively well it runs on hardware that is not quite the newest of the new. I only had serious hick-ups (strangely enough on specific locations like the area 2 airport) with older AMD drivers, btw.




My 9800GT runs FarCry2 well..  resolution is set to 1280x1024 .. Runs relatively smooth for me.. Definitely playable


----------



## Shihab (Mar 25, 2011)

Crysis and Metro 2033 are on the top of my list. Followed by Aliens vs Predator.

I think all Physx games could be considered demanding on AMD cards based systems (with CPU physx on). The list isn't long though.


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 25, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Followed by Aliens vs Predator.



Really.. I didnt think it was too demanding....Because of my older card.. I cant crank up the graphics as much as I would like but still...  IMO Supreme Commander or Red Faction-Guerrilla are more demanding than AvPIII

on a side note:Graphically .. AvPIII  is better than AvP II, but the gameplay sucks in comparison... All that disagree have never had a late night survival match with AvPII..  OHH  The terror that I inflicted on those servers.. Always picked an alien RUNNER on DM/TDM or suicided so i could be an alien on survivor.. So fast,stealthy and lethal in the right hands..  I called them..Coked up cockroach with a bad disposition


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 25, 2011)

I expect Stalker 2 and Farcry 3 will be very hardware power demanding games, they are both in development.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

thunderising said:


> hmm, soo many nVidia TWIMTBP games... do we see a pattern?



not really a well though pattern as it has a massive exception in that lego star wars is a TWIMTBP game, and thats not really demanding at all


----------



## Iactus (Mar 25, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not really a well though pattern as it has a massive exception in that lego star wars is a TWIMTBP game, and thats not really demanding at all



it doesnt look nice, and its a crappy console game....


----------



## Shihab (Mar 25, 2011)

Brandenburg said:


> IMO Supreme Commander or Red Faction-Guerrilla are more demanding than AvPIII




Red Faction Guerrilla ? lol. That game was anything but demanding for me. It ran faster than Superman. too damned fast. And I'm not talking about the FPS. The gameplay itself ran like hell. And thats with everything maxed out, with VSynq on, on 1080p. with a mere GTX 465.


I mentioned AvP because it was the only DX11 I've tried beside Metro and Dirt2.


----------



## unixguru88 (May 14, 2011)

Crysis with high resolution texutre pack, high resolution foliage, high resolution grass, ccc custom config and time of day mod looks spectacular without much performance loss. With ccc extreme settings it runs badly on my 6950 unlocked (< 20fps in many areas)! Of course the graphical quality difference between very high and extreme is only minimal but the performance loss is disproportionate.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 16, 2011)

ArmA2

With latest patches, it still runs like crap with 100% settings

Demands a fast proc


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2011)

I still say Shogun II,

it can use 2gb of vram,

and on a 6950 / GTX 570 it only averaged 20fps give or take in DX11 at 1080P takes 2 gpus to get regular 35-45fps and thats not counting actually maxing the settings or using AA, or increasing unit sizes lol


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (May 16, 2011)

Id say GTA IV, my current c0mp runs crysis highest no AA/AF at around 40fps 1366x768
but GTA IV, which is IMO a badly optimized game with memory leak and everything runs at ~25fps at 50% view distance/quality settings


----------



## alexsubri (May 17, 2011)

Crysis
Metro 2033
Shogun II
GTA IV Series
Aliens vs Predator 2 (Don`t need a decent DX11 card to run at max settings)


----------



## doltozard (Aug 5, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'd put world in conflict up there too when there's a lot of unit sin the game.



LOVE YOUR PIC!! bsg for the win. Sorry for the unrelated topic. But I think crysis 2 isn't the system killer we all had anticipated it to be. Maybe try GTA IV. Heard that was a shitimized game.


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2011)

_Duke Nukem Forever_
_Deus Ex_ (when it's out)
_Prey 2_ (when it's out)
the latest and the greatest Need for Speed or DIRT


----------



## Shihab (Aug 5, 2011)

Drone said:


> _Duke Nukem Forever_


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


>





Maybe he's never checked the non v-sync frame rate.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2011)

Shogun 2 is still the most demanding that ive come across

it drops my system to its knees at maximum settings 

when upping the battle modifier its possible to get 20,000-30,000 40,000 man battles all with high res texture normal maps, and it runs DX11 with tessellation on castles walls and the terrain  Metro 2033, Crysis 2 DX11 etc all run better then Shogun 2 when talking about graphic demand. there wont be anything that comes out any time soon to displace Shogun 2 for that matter either. The game needs a 1.5gb - 2gb framebuffer just to keep the game from auto downgrading settings in battle to fit within the frame buffer.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 5, 2011)

Get a 3D Monitor and play some 3D capable games.
There's an awful lot out of 3D capable games surprisingly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2011)

From what I have been taking in, Battlefield 3 will be rather demanding. Starcraft 2 can be at times along with Shogun II.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> From what I have been taking in, Battlefield 3 will be rather demanding. Starcraft 2 can be at times along with Shogun II.



BF3 will be once all the effects are added and you can really customize them.  SC2 on the other hand is pretty easy to run as long as you have a decent CPU.  I could max it out on my Q6600 and the only times I lagged was during a TD with like 1000 mobs on the screen.  Since I got my 2500k and played a handful of games that problem no longer exists.


----------

